# Field Trip, Central/East Vic (Mainly mammals)



## junglepython2 (Mar 19, 2012)

*Field Trip, Central/East Vic (Mainly Gliders and Possums)*

I recently spent two weekends, one last year and one more recently helping with some field work on possums in one location in Victoria. These are some of the pics from the two trips which mainly consist of the various possums and gliders but thought I would throw in a few others.

Most of the finds were found spotlighting for a couple of hours after dark.

Common ringtail possums, Pseudocheirus peregrinus were probably the most abundant of the possums.










Next on the list would have been the bobuck of mountain brushtail possum Trichosurus cunninghamii 

Mum with baby





Pair





Lone animal





The closely related common brushtail, Trichosurus vulpecula were also present but not in as high numbers.

A pair





Lone animal





There were also numerous greater gliders, Petauroides volans, seen, these were usually always high in the canopy and difficult to get a decent shot of, they did have a wicked eye shine.

















The highlight of the first trip had to be the sugar gliders Petaurus breviceps, which were rather small and hard to spot.













The highlight of the second trip was this little guy, the feather-tail glider, Acrobates pygmaeus. This guy was tiny much smaller then a mouse and are very rarely seen in these parts.













Other mammals seen were the eastern grey kangaroo, Macropus giganteus





The swamp wallaby, Wallabia bicolor





Koalas Phascolarctos cinereus were also regularly seen and heard.









Echindna's Tachyglossus aculeatus were also occasionally seen during daylight hours.





Several other mammal species such as bats, antichinus and bush rats were also observed but I didn't get any decent photographs.

A few birds, such as this tawny frogmouth, Podargus strigoides and owlet night jar, Aegotheles cristatus were spotted, unfortunetly no powerful owls on this trip.









A few frog species were seen, but only a few photographs taken, I believe these to be the southern brown tree frog, Litoria ewingi, but feel free to correct me.









And lastly a few lowly reptiles to keep the thread relevant to the site.

Lerista bouganvillii





Hemiergis decresiensis





And last but not least the holy grail of Australian herpetology, the small eyed snake, Cryptophis nigrescens


----------



## varanid_mike (Mar 19, 2012)

Up near euroa area?


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Mar 19, 2012)

Hey you're right with Hemiergis ID except it got split and Eastern ones are now H.talbingoensis.


----------



## junglepython2 (Mar 19, 2012)

varanid_mike said:


> Up near euroa area?



Yes, very close.


----------



## vicherps (Mar 20, 2012)

yep Stephens right.


----------



## junglepython2 (Mar 20, 2012)

GeckPhotographer said:


> Hey you're right with Hemiergis ID except it got split and Eastern ones are now H.talbingoensis.



Cheers.


----------

